# Pros and cons on Akbash for LGD?



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

DW and I have come to the conclusion that we really need an LGD. Someone up the road from us a few miles raises and sells Akbash, the sellers have Nubian goats. We have ND and Pygmy goats (6), Dorper and Jacob sheep (5), free-ranging guineas, chickens and turkeys. Need something that will be good with all, because the poultry gets to free-range when we're home.
Thoughts?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I had an Akbash dog to guard my goats and poultry. LOVED him. He was gentle with the stock, affectionate and loving with us, and benevolent with our guests both two and four legged... but we never had a predator loss when he was with us. Miss him terribly and I would have cloned him if I could.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

I have no personal experience with Akbash, but I would suggest talking to your neighbor about your questions and any concerns. See what he says. If he raises and works them then he should be able, not just to answer your questions, but to know if you are a good home for one of his dogs. That's supposed to be part of a breeder's job. 

If the pups are not already raised with poultry, you'll want to be aware that there will be a training period. Loss of a bird or two to an exuberant puppy is not uncommon. If you can't tolerate that, or you think that it could happen without you catching the pup at it, then you'll need to think about how you will prevent that from happening. Some people keep their pups on a long line until they get past the playful puppy phase, others keep them in a separate area from the small animals. Some train with electric collars, some just don't leave the pup unattended with the flock until they are certain. 

Few are able to bring home an untrained pup, toss them out with the flock, and see perfection. It takes time, and training. :thumb:


----------

